# 6wt rec



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

Hey y'all,



I am looking for a budget 6wt that I will primarily be using for smallmouth, but I also want to bring it along with me on trips to the oregon coast for smaller greenling and rockfish off the jetties, mexico and hawaii to use around shallow reefs for smaller fish like trigger fish, small jacks, small bones and ladyfish. I plan on primarily throwing a sinking line and clousers, brooks blondes or deceivers. No real need for extreme presentation.



I was considering the Echo ion XL, TFO pro 2, clouser and mangrove. If you guys have any other options or personal reviews on these rods, let me know!


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

This forum will lead you to believe that the 6wt Sage One is the greatest and only 6wt rod ever made. I had the One and an Echo Ion XL. I sold the One and kept the Echo.

You mention jetties, Mexico, and Hawaii. There’s some big fish in those parts but if you’re dead set on a 6wt get something a little faster than a Mangrove or Pro 2 since it’s windy in all of those locations.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

BVK w fighting butt


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Pudldux said:


> BVK w fighting butt


X2


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

My ex wife had a fighting butt.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> My ex wife had a fighting butt.


...but she was more of a 12wt


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> ..but she was more of a 12wt


ROFLMAO


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

I have the Sage One and the BVK in 6wt.
Love the One and it’s my favorite.

That being said I’ve caught fish on the BVK as well. Budget or not the BVK is a fine stick. Nothing wrong with that choice at all. (I've had it 2-3 years and I've never had to send it back for any repairs - knock on wood)


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Search the internet on BVK. Sage One is good as is the XI3 and Salt. Haven't fished the SaltHD in a 6wt. Another good rod is the St. Croix Ultra. They make a saltwater 6wt (i have one and its my main smallmouth and trout in lakes rod).


----------



## fmwilson (Jul 31, 2014)

Douglas Sky is a great option


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Pudldux said:


> BVK w fighting butt


x3


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I bought a Redington Vapen 6 wt on Sierra Trading Post a while back for $149. Not sure if they are still there. Really like it. I've heard good stuff about that Echo rod...


----------



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

I just purchased the Echo ion XL. I can't justify spending the extra $100 on the BVK. I was more so just looking for a rod that would be durable and that I wouldn't have to worry about shattering if it gets hit by a clouser.

I will post a review of the XL on here later if anyone is interested.


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

cj.james said:


> I just purchased the Echo ion XL. I can't justify spending the extra $100 on the BVK. I was more so just looking for a rod that would be durable and that I wouldn't have to worry about shattering if it gets hit by a clouser.
> 
> I will post a review of the XL on here later if anyone is interested.



Yes. Please do that>


----------



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

Alright, so I just got the Ion XL and wiggled it around. It is definitely a med-fast action rod. the top 1/3 is fairly limber, and as you get down into the last 2/3 of the rod, it has a progressive load and you can really feel the power in the butt section. To me, this is exactly what I was hoping for.

I paired it up with an older pflueger trion 7/8wt that is about the same size as modern day large arbor 6wt reels. Given that the rod does weight 4.7oz total, the majority of that is definitely in the lower section of the rod. The swing weight was surprisingly low and it felt really good with a reel to balance it out. I believe this had to do with the single foot guides in the upper portion of the blank and a little heavier weight towards the handle.

I test casted the 6wt SA MPX and the rod loads in nicely up close-30-45ft. After 45ft the rod does start to lose a little bit of power, but not by much. I was still able to cast 70-80ft pretty easily. For me, I like lines that are rated true to AFTMA standards, but feel that this rod can definitely be overlined, or underlined for that matter and have no issues with performance. I prefer line speed over line mass when I fish floating lines so take that for what its worth.I will probably be ordering a 200gr sinking line for it since I plan to do more subsurface work with clousers and other bucktail streamers within the rivers for smallmouth and in the reefs for smaller species under 5lbs.

If y'all have any questions about the rod just let me know!


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

cj.james said:


> Alright, so I just got the Ion XL and wiggled it around. It is definitely a med-fast action rod. the top 1/3 is fairly limber, and as you get down into the last 2/3 of the rod, it has a progressive load and you can really feel the power in the butt section. To me, this is exactly what I was hoping for.
> 
> I paired it up with an older pflueger trion 7/8wt that is about the same size as modern day large arbor 6wt reels. Given that the rod does weight 4.7oz total, the majority of that is definitely in the lower section of the rod. The swing weight was surprisingly low and it felt really good with a reel to balance it out. I believe this had to do with the single foot guides in the upper portion of the blank and a little heavier weight towards the handle.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you got the right rod for your style of casting and fishing. enjoy!


----------



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

Doublehaul said:


> Sounds like you got the right rod for your style of casting and fishing. enjoy!


Typically I like a little bit faster action rods, but for my purposes, this was exactly what I was looking for! Now I just need to find a stripping basket...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

fmwilson said:


> Douglas Sky is a great option


Beautiful casting rod for sure. Just not on a budget.

To the OP, a very nice budget casting rod for those situations is the TFO Axiom 2 (better than the BVK or the Mangrove IMO).


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

If you're looking for a true budget rod for travel, get a Cabela's Stowaway. It's not near the class of the Sage, Douglas, or others, but can be had for a song. I have had a 5wt for a long time. It's a 6 pc rod and packs down to nothing and will fit in a carry-on, casts great, in my opinion finish is on par with TFO.


----------



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

Backwater said:


> Beautiful casting rod for sure. Just not on a budget.
> 
> To the OP, a very nice budget casting rod for those situations is the TFO Axiom 2 (better than the BVK or the Mangrove IMO).


I was considering the Axiom 2, however I wasn't sure if I was willing to throw down that much coin for a rod that I am not sure how much I will be using annually. However, If I end up using the 6wt quite a bit, I will check out/upgrade to either that or the mangrove. I've heard great things about the Echo 3 saltwater rods too.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

In your description you mentioned that you will primarily be fishing sinking lines. You mentioned the Mangrove and Clouser as possibilities.

The Mangrove is specifically designed for lifting and may serve your purpose well. 
The other rods all great but pulling line up from the deep is a bitch.

Ken


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Beautiful casting rod for sure. Just not on a budget.
> 
> To the OP, a very nice budget casting rod for those situations is the TFO Axiom 2 (better than the BVK or the Mangrove IMO).


Hey Ted, I know you like really FAST rods. My casting style is not that, I need to feel the rod load therefore like the deeper flex of a slower action rod. Do yo still feel the Scott Tidal and TFO Mangrove are the a couple of the best slower action 6/7 rods?

I believe the NRX is not a fast as some of the rods you like. I really LOVE the NRX in 8 but the 7 is a limp noodle to me.


----------



## Colby0303 (Sep 7, 2016)

Redjim I personally have a Tidal 7, 8 and 10 as I like slower action rods too. I tend to reach for my 7 the majority of the time if that helps you at all!


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Colby0303 said:


> Redjim I personally have a Tidal 7, 8 and 10 as I like slower action rods too. I tend to reach for my 7 the majority of the time if that helps you at all!


Thanks Colby, I throw the 7 Tidal and like it but not as much as Mangrove. Buddy, what line do you run on your Tidal 7? It does not seem to like the heavier lines like a GUIDE Cortland. Thanks,.....


----------



## Colby0303 (Sep 7, 2016)

redjim said:


> Thanks Colby, I throw the 7 Tidal and like it but not as much as Mangrove. Buddy, what line do you run on your Tidal 7? It does not seem to like the heavier lines like a GUIDE Cortland. Thanks,.....


I was running Cortland Liquid Crystal on it, in 7wt but recently took it off because I couldn’t handle how sticky it became. I now have an 8wt SA Grand Slam Mastery line on it now which loads the rod great.


----------

